# Someone has watched "Christmas Vacation" a few too many times



## squatting dog (Nov 14, 2019)

I love that he got snot's in there and the tree... root and all. and the ball of Christmas lights, and of course the classic shitter's full pose.


----------



## toffee (Nov 14, 2019)

love the film with chevy chase seen it a good 5 times


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 14, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> I love that he got snot's in there and the tree... root and all. and the ball of Christmas lights, and of course the classic shitter's full pose.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81170


Funny movie Especially when the squirrel is on Clark’s sweater and someone yells squirrel!!!


----------

